# The Best Way To Cheer Yourself Up.



## Goldenrod (Feb 24, 2022)

Go to Amazon and order yourself the DVD "On Any Sunday".  It is a documentary on each kind of amateur and professional motorcycle racing in 1971.  Steve McQueen bankrolled it for 300 thousand dollars and he is in the movie.  Even my wife loved it.  It starts out with Sting Ray bikes.  It was made by the director of "The Endless Summer, which is about surfing around the world to find the perfect wave.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 24, 2022)

OAS is one of the coolest films ever made! First saw it when I was about 8, when it came out! Love it! But Endless Summer is another classic! So Cal roots!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 24, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Go to Amazon and order yourself the DVD "On Any Sunday".  It is a documentary on each kind of amateur and professional motorcycle racing in 1971.  Steve McQueen bankrolled it for 300 thousand dollars and he is in the movie.  Even my wife loved it.  It starts out with Sting Ray bikes.  It was made by the director of "The Endless Summer, which is about surfing around the world to find the perfect wave.



Anyone one know if there is any difference between the regular edition and the special edition besides the DVD's cover?


----------

